# Bachmann V dumps ........ for sale



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

*Hey all*

*Well the (7 ) 45 tonners I had sold in 4 days so they are gone thanks to Evil bay*
*all I have left to clear out is ( 17 ) V dumps, I have them on Evil bay as a package*
*If anyone needs them pls Email me , 12 are NIB and 5 have been on display and a bit dusty* *all are in boxes all like new, all have metal wheels, satin black metal frames are real cute cars.*

*I can pull the Ebay thing if someone here wants them.*

*Item number: 170283668717*

*Well enjoy and let me know if I can help...... Just want a good home for them all, Im going*
*a different direction with my trains and these are too ole school for the new RR.*

*Thanks much*

*Terry*


----------



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

well lowered the price to $ 340 US for all 17 V dumps, thats $ 20 ea .......... pretty cheap rolling stock

If anyone needs them Email me and Ill get a shipping quote .

Thanks much

Terry


----------

